# Finally Hopes Babies!



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Im going to do a post for each puppy so please bear with me!! I did post a thread under Chihuahua Chat about their progress so im just going to post pictures here!

Photos to follow ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy1 Hopper*

This is a black little boy. He is honourly named Hopper after his mum. named by and Just for Deb ... :hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy 2*

This is boy 2. I like the name Harvey it just sticks out at me!  Its a shame hes a boy, i'd love to keep him.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy 3 & 4*

This is boy 3. He is cream/fawn its hard to see but in the group photo its easier to pick him out!










Boy 4 
He is pure white.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy 5*

Lastly Boy 5! Hes a stunning boy!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*All*

Heres a quick group snap.
The earliest chunky babies are to the left. The late small babies are to the right










Only the girls left .. Sorry to bore you all!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Girl 1*

All the girls are pure white. They might change to cream but theyre very strong white at the moment. This is the biggest chunkiest girl


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Last 2*

Heres the last two girlies. Theyre very small and are having extra attention from us all! 



















Thats it now no more photos! Enjoy!!!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute. I can't wait to see them growing and if they do change colours


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

sookey said:


> OMG OMG OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute. I can't wait to see them growing and if they do change colours


Haha thank you! The older ones are a lot more cuter! lol Ill try and update photos as much a si can for everyone!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

omg.... I LOVE the black CHI....!! they are all adorable.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Mercy, Hope was a busy girl! No wonder she had to take a long break during delivery. That's a big litter. Love newborns. They just make you feel love.

Have a thought for you. Back in the day, as my kids say, I was on a forum when a discussion about pure white Chis came up. We had some members looking for pure white puppies and they'd get all excited when they saw "pure white" newborns. We all said you don't generally get pure white. Genetically, there's usually color that comes in somewhere, even if it's around the eyes or ears. Sooo, I did a photo diary of a new litter that I'd just had made up of 5 pure white pups (really some were already cream like yours but they looked white to the untrained eye) at birth. The group found it really neat to watch the pups grow and the colors emerge. We ened up with cream, cream spotted on white, cream with white markings, and fawn spotted on white. It's just fastinating the way Chis change colors as they mature, but especially the white ones. 

Do you think you might be interested in doing something like that for CP? Do you have time to share weekly pictures, with a showcase on the white ones? I know I'd enjoy watching your babies grow. I don't have any pups right now so I'm having puppy withdrawals. :-(


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are sooo cute!!!
cant wait to see them grow up!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> Mercy, Hope was a busy girl! No wonder she had to take a long break during delivery. That's a big litter. Love newborns. They just make you feel love.
> 
> Have a thought for you. Back in the day, as my kids say, I was on a forum when a discussion about pure white Chis came up. We had some members looking for pure white puppies and they'd get all excited when they saw "pure white" newborns. We all said you don't generally get pure white. Genetically, there's usually color that comes in somewhere, even if it's around the eyes or ears. Sooo, I did a photo diary of a new litter that I'd just had made up of 5 pure white pups (really some were already cream like yours but they looked white to the untrained eye) at birth. The group found it really neat to watch the pups grow and the colors emerge. We ened up with cream, cream spotted on white, cream with white markings, and fawn spotted on white. It's just fastinating the way Chis change colors as they mature, but especially the white ones.
> 
> Do you think you might be interested in doing something like that for CP? Do you have time to share weekly pictures, with a showcase on the white ones? I know I'd enjoy watching your babies grow. I don't have any pups right now so I'm having puppy withdrawals. :-(



Thanks Lisa! Yes we was very busy!!

Yes i agree its rare for pure whites! Ive never bred a parti-colour before i personally prefer all coloured. Tulula is now cream and 
white colour at birth! Im expecting them to possibly turn a very light cream color, possibly black nosed and cream ears? I dont know if any will turn out pink/red nosed yet! Its hard to tell but the first white girl already hasblack lips inside so im guessing cream with her! 

If i do have time ill definately post weekly photos if anyone wants to monitor colour progresses? 
It'd be nice to watch i agree! And i dont mind sharing Lisa! I will say thoiugh you can tell with the slightly immature babies that they have a very domed head but a longer muzzle? Im guessing they may grow into them if not they'll be pets only


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG What a stunning litter and what a size difference in the two horns I will be praying for these little ones especially hard.
love Kim x x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> OMG What a stunning litter and what a size difference in the two horns I will be praying for these little ones especially hard.
> love Kim x x


Thank you so much Kim! Theyre all different sizes im praying for success i'd love to stay in contact with every family that has a baby! Its heart breaking when people say they will and they never do! Especially when i have to devote so much time, love and effort into a large litter like this. Ill have to get prospect owners to join Chihuahua-People ! Thanks again Kim, i appriciate your time, love and emails!  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Robyn i'm so happy for you.. its a big litter and you must all be very very tired. Well done to your whole family, human and doggie


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh Robyn i'm so happy for you.. its a big litter and you must all be very very tired. Well done to your whole family, human and doggie


Thank you Sarah!! Yes i still havent managed a whole nights sleep yet everytime i hear a squeak im there like a rocket! lol x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are all gorgeous puppies!!
Look forward to more pics as they grow too.
Wow a big litter, glad all is going well. 

You keeping any yourself?
I would want them all, lol xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness! They are incredibly sweet. How exciting to have so many babies! I've got to say how neat it is that Hope & Tiny had so many light colored pups! Just goes to show how well some genes are hidden in there.  Are Hope & Tiny's parents light colored?? 

Thanks for the update...I've been so excited to hear about & see these little guys!! Good luck & try to get some rest! Though I know for at least a couple weeks that will be pretty difficult. LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you should name the 3 girls after 3 of the dwarfs from snow white!!!! Sleepy, Happy and Sneezy!!!! as they're the teeny ones and hope is like snow white with her 8 dwarfs


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Robyn--These are stunning pictures--did you do the photos ? What a great looking litter. That black baby boy has an amazing coat--and the white markings are incredible. That sable-tri boy with the white paws looks like my Rico did.

Hope has done well for herself and you have done well by her.

Congratulation !!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thanks Lisa! Yes we was very busy!!
> 
> Yes i agree its rare for pure whites! Ive never bred a parti-colour before i personally prefer all coloured. Tulula is now cream and
> white colour at birth! Im expecting them to possibly turn a very light cream color, possibly black nosed and cream ears? I dont know if any will turn out pink/red nosed yet! Its hard to tell but the first white girl already hasblack lips inside so im guessing cream with her!
> ...


Yeah, Robyn, I found your name! Whoo hooo. Everyone's siggy's are so neat but leaves us guessing at human names most times. LOL

First, let me say, don't give up hope on the second half of the litter. I didn't see anything in those muzzles that made me nervous yet. They obviously didn't have the best placental positioning and they aren't as developed as they should be. Without specific side views, I'm not positive, but they look fine for now. You may have a keeper in there yet. Keep your mind open to how they grow. I've had some muzzles that looked the longest at birth turn out to be the shortest at 8 weeks. Give them time, girl. 

Don't look to pigment color to guess coat color.  There's self colored pigments in all the colors. My personal preference is nice dark black but if it's a nice dog, I'm not overly concerned with pigment. That said, yep, your biggest girl has black coming in already. When I look at the pictures, I see cream with white markings, right now with a stripe up her face from her stop to her forehead, on her cheeks, and behind her head over her scruff. Beautiful markings. If she keeps that white instead of it turning cream, she'll be very flashy. She may be similar to the one your siggy with the yellow star, top row. That's my guess. We'll see if she proves me wrong....Chis like to do that when they can. ROFLOL I don't mind it. Takes me back to the Forest Gump movie and the box of chocolates. :daisy:

It'll be fun to watch them grow up with you. What colors are mom and dad?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Eight babies! Wow! and each one is beautiful!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Robyn.. I think I am still in shock! :hello1: This is the largest chi litter I have ever seen, and two different sizes is just amazing to me...

You and the family are certainly to be congratulated that all the pups survived.. I know how much care, time, work, and love that takes with a litter half the size of Hope's! I will definitely keep the prayers going up for these babies, and for you.

I am totally in love with Hopper.. I suppose the fact that I am in the states and you are in the UK is the Lord's way of telling me that 9 chis are enough for me..lol Otherwise, Snow and Holly would sure have a little brother to raise!  All four of the larger boys are just gorgeous.. such awesome colorings and chubby little bodies. The little ones are so tiny and I will so enjoy seeing what their color will be as they mature.. Snow was solid white with a pink nose when she was born also.. Now she is cream with white spots and a black nose.. You never can tell..lol Now I am going over to Chi Chat to read the info on the pups..
Blessings, Deb


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, just look at them!!! They are all so sweet! Hope did a great job! So many gorgeous babies! You are going to have soooo much fun watching them grow. I can't wait to see updated photos as they grow and mature. How exciting! Congrats, girl! I'm so happy that everyone is doing well.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What stunning puppies. They are all so sweet and cute. I just want to go kiss each of their tiny heads. And their little precious feet and so cute and tiny. Sweet babies. Great job Hope and Robyn. Oh and Tiny too!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh they are all gorgeous puppies!!
> Look forward to more pics as they grow too.
> Wow a big litter, glad all is going well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Terri! Yes it was a whooper of a litter! lol 
Id love to keep a girl i was hoping for a tri-coloured girl really ill have to wait and see! x



MChis said:


> Oh my goodness! They are incredibly sweet. How exciting to have so many babies! I've got to say how neat it is that Hope & Tiny had so many light colored pups! Just goes to show how well some genes are hidden in there.  Are Hope & Tiny's parents light colored??
> 
> Thanks for the update...I've been so excited to hear about & see these little guys!! Good luck & try to get some rest! Though I know for at least a couple weeks that will be pretty difficult. LOL


I no its amazing how many creams/whites there are! Hopes mum is chocolate, her dad was red. Tinys mum and dad were tri-coloured lol its a big mystery!!! Yes im still shjattered myself! lol Thanks Heather x



Daisydoo said:


> I think you should name the 3 girls after 3 of the dwarfs from snow white!!!! Sleepy, Happy and Sneezy!!!! as they're the teeny ones and hope is like snow white with her 8 dwarfs


Haha thats a good idea!!! We'll have to wait when there up and about and we'll have a poll for names ! x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG they are so cute!!! i love them all!! more pics!!! i love the tiny ones. i can't wait to seee updated pics of them to watch them grow! exciting!! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rubia said:


> Robyn--These are stunning pictures--did you do the photos ? What a great looking litter. That black baby boy has an amazing coat--and the white markings are incredible. That sable-tri boy with the white paws looks like my Rico did.
> 
> Hope has done well for herself and you have done well by her.
> 
> Congratulation !!


Thank you Rubia! Yes i took the photos they kept crawling away! lol
Theyre all quite stunning i love the two fawn/red boys! I wish they were girls! lol

She has indeed thanks again! x



LiMarChis said:


> Yeah, Robyn, I found your name! Whoo hooo. Everyone's siggy's are so neat but leaves us guessing at human names most times. LOL
> 
> First, let me say, don't give up hope on the second half of the litter. I didn't see anything in those muzzles that made me nervous yet. They obviously didn't have the best placental positioning and they aren't as developed as they should be. Without specific side views, I'm not positive, but they look fine for now. You may have a keeper in there yet. Keep your mind open to how they grow. I've had some muzzles that looked the longest at birth turn out to be the shortest at 8 weeks. Give them time, girl.
> 
> ...


Yes Robyn,
Lol indeed! ... Forest gump! lol "momma always said life was like a box of chocolates" lol They have a stramnge head shape im not sure if theres a keeper yet. I do like the biggest girl myself shes a lovely big chunky girl! We'll have to wait and see how they change . Bless them i cant believe how well theyre doing! I didnt want to update too early incase i lost one or two! I like your outlook on markings! Well have to hold you to what you said  lol Thanks

Dad is Tiny - Chocolate Tri-colour
Mum is Hope - Black 
Both smoothcoats. Hope has many amerian champions in her bloodline im still searchign for pictures of them! lol 



Jerry'sMom said:


> Eight babies! Wow! and each one is beautiful!


Aww thanks Therese! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Robyn.. I think I am still in shock! :hello1: This is the largest chi litter I have ever seen, and two different sizes is just amazing to me...
> 
> You and the family are certainly to be congratulated that all the pups survived.. I know how much care, time, work, and love that takes with a litter half the size of Hope's! I will definitely keep the prayers going up for these babies, and for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Deb! Yes its taken a lot of time and effort already! Luckily its a happy ending for the babies and mum! Also i know i shouldnt mention this but a lot of money so far too! Which is a side most people never think of! 

I cant wait to see how their colours/markings come through! I also love Hopper! If you werent "over-the-pond" as people say i would be so honoured for you to have him  Maybe you do already have enough  lol. x



TLI said:


> Awwww, just look at them!!! They are all so sweet! Hope did a great job! So many gorgeous babies! You are going to have soooo much fun watching them grow. I can't wait to see updated photos as they grow and mature. How exciting! Congrats, girl! I'm so happy that everyone is doing well.


Thank you! Yes theyre all doing great! Its going to be busy with all this hard work to come! And i vow to take as many pictures of them all as possible!! 



elaina said:


> this is the cutest thing ever!


Aww thanks!



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> What stunning puppies. They are all so sweet and cute. I just want to go kiss each of their tiny heads. And their little precious feet and so cute and tiny. Sweet babies. Great job Hope and Robyn. Oh and Tiny too!


Lol thanks ill get Hope to pass on the kisses! lol Thank you !! x



Tracilea said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG they are so cute!!! i love them all!! more pics!!! i love the tiny ones. i can't wait to seee updated pics of them to watch them grow! exciting!! xx



Haha thank you Tracey!! I love the coloured boys the best  lol Ill post more pictures when i can! x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, that's a HUGE litter! Way to go, Hope! Loving all your babies


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

msmadison said:


> wow, that's a HUGE litter! Way to go, Hope! Loving all your babies


Thank you!  glad to here how well Maddie is doing too :hello1:


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

wow what a huge litter! am loving the bigger white girl! shes a beautiful puppy! i'd love a white one!

they are all stunning, can't beleive the size difference between them, crazy! hope all continue to do well!

xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

And i want a flowery name too for Daisy's adopted cousin


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> wow what a huge litter! am loving the bigger white girl! shes a beautiful puppy! i'd love a white one!
> 
> they are all stunning, can't beleive the size difference between them, crazy! hope all continue to do well!
> 
> xx


Thank you! Its been a struggle but theyre getting on greatnow! x



Daisydoo said:


> And i want a flowery name too for Daisy's adopted cousin


Sarah od you know what? Pick a puppy to name quote it and then post on the thread which one you'd like to be "yours"


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Precious!!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ekeeney said:


> Precious!!!!





Joey's Dad said:


> Very nice pictures!!


Thank you!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG there are loads!!!!! I wish I could have one


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG there are loads!!!!! I wish I could have one


Thank you  Yes theres a few lol! Its a shame id be very proud for you to have one of my babies


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thank you  Yes theres a few lol! Its a shame id be very proud for you to have one of my babies


I know I'd really love one as well :-( They are gorgoeus. I am so jealous right now


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Yay - okay so i'm really into meanings and stuff for names!! So the bottom one who is teeny tiny tiny i would like to call 

*Verbena *- which means Sensibility, Pray for me as she is so so so teeny










and fyi Daisy :daisyas in the flowers) mean Beauty, Innocence, I will never tell, Loyal love, Purity

Verbena also smells GORGEOUS!!!!

Thank you Robyn I a very happy lady now


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah Yay - okay so i'm really into meanings and stuff for names!! So the bottom one who is teeny tiny tiny i would like to call
> 
> *Verbena *- which means Sensibility, Pray for me as she is so so so teeny
> 
> ...


oo cool Sarah! Ill try figure which one that is later when i look at them :S haha! Thats ok you've offically "adopted" a "Cheeky Chihuahua"! lol So her name is Cheekys Verbena! Wow that a cool meaning too! I didnt know Daisy had such a regal meaning either! Thanks x :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You so know if she was long coated she'd be mine!!!!!!! Ah yay i a mummy again.. i'm so proud ha ha ha ha!! I'm into meanings.. really quite funny about them!!! 

I actually really like the name Verbena!!!!

Fifi means - He Shall Add or (God will add) its a nickname for the name Josephine 

Sarah means Princess!!!!!


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow~ Thats really amazing at the no. of babies. Well done hope!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I WISH I COULD HAVE ONE!Think i would pick the black/white,wouldn't it be just great if all of us on here had one then we could talk about them all day/take photos/compare.WISH WISH WISH ! They are beautiful babies thanks for photos


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> You so know if she was long coated she'd be mine!!!!!!! Ah yay i a mummy again.. i'm so proud ha ha ha ha!! I'm into meanings.. really quite funny about them!!!
> 
> I actually really like the name Verbena!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow i never knew that! Thanks! Aww its such a shame she'd make a great friend for Daisy  x



thisbella said:


> Wow~ Thats really amazing at the no. of babies. Well done hope!


Haha i know! Thankyou



michele said:


> Oh I WISH I COULD HAVE ONE!Think i would pick the black/white,wouldn't it be just great if all of us on here had one then we could talk about them all day/take photos/compare.WISH WISH WISH ! They are beautiful babies thanks for photos


Wow thats a good idea  "whats everyones address?" *pulls out note book&pen * lol joking! That would be great though! This litter wont be leaving until theyre around 10 weeks i think. Depending on how they mature. Thanks michele! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We like some pictures of Hope and Tiny when she's not so tired and feeling less fat.. i bet he's wetting all those babies heads down the doggy pub.. he is such a 'man'


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> We like some pictures of Hope and Tiny when she's not so tired and feeling less fat.. i bet he's wetting all those babies heads down the doggy pub.. he is such a 'man'


Lol illtry and get soem more asap! Hopes a bit under weight understandibly! Tiny been a busy boy! :coolwink: lol! Hes been down the pub every night this week! Cheeky guy! lol


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They are all so adorable, I have a soft spot for white. Good thing I'm on the other end of the ocean, I'd be bugging you to steal one


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Omg cheeky so happy for u! So many adofable pups! Im in love with the group photo of the boys...the pup on the very left, love the markings! Good job hope. Hehe :albino:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG robyn, eight babies thats fantastic, the pics are great. i've been dying to found out how they are getting on, is hope getting on with them all ok, so many for her to look after. i hope everything goes well and we need regular pics lol.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How wonderful. Bless you and little Mama Hope!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I no its amazing how many creams/whites there are! Hopes mum is chocolate, her dad was red. Tinys mum and dad were tri-coloured lol its a big mystery!!! Yes im still shjattered myself! lol Thanks Heather x


Wow, that is VERY odd!! I was thinking maybe their grandparents were lighter or something. Ha! They both obviously must have some strong light color genes in their genetics down the line or something. Very interesting indeed!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> They are all so adorable, I have a soft spot for white. Good thing I'm on the other end of the ocean, I'd be bugging you to steal one


Haha i have so many whites/creams im amazed lol. not to self if ever a white one disappers i know where she/hes gone!  lol Thanks



pigeonsheep said:


> Omg cheeky so happy for u! So many adofable pups! Im in love with the group photo of the boys...the pup on the very left, love the markings! Good job hope. Hehe :albino:


Thank you Pidge!! Haha ill swap you dexter for one *whistles* lmao!  



tulula's mum said:


> OMG robyn, eight babies thats fantastic, the pics are great. i've been dying to found out how they are getting on, is hope getting on with them all ok, so many for her to look after. i hope everything goes well and we need regular pics lol.


Thank you so much! I have many mini Tululas now! Theyre all getting on great and so is HOpe. Theyre all gaining weight daily so im very pleased  x



pam6400 said:


> How wonderful. Bless you and little Mama Hope!


Thank you!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

MChis said:


> Wow, that is VERY odd!! I was thinking maybe their grandparents were lighter or something. Ha! They both obviously must have some strong light color genes in their genetics down the line or something. Very interesting indeed!


Most of the Champions are White or Cream i think thats where it all mostly comes from! lol I had a lot of fun researching Hopes pedigree! lolx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely little pups. Hope is going to be really busy, I didn't know a chi could have so many babies. I will keep them in my thoughts. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tanna said:


> Lovely little pups. Hope is going to be really busy, I didn't know a chi could have so many babies. I will keep them in my thoughts. Congrats!!!!!


Thank you! Well me neither (regarding to number wise) lol. But shes doing great so far,thank you so much


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful babies. And so many! I have never seen chi babies before. Thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Absolutely beautiful babies. And so many! I have never seen chi babies before. Thank you for posting the pics.


Thats ok i feel priviledged to share my photos with so many Chihuahua lovers in our little "family" as to say  Its a rather big litter in 5-6 weeks its going to be like having a herd in my house! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i nearly passed out when i saw 8 babies, hope is a super mom, i woud come over in a heartbeat for that black boy, best of luck wit them all.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> i nearly passed out when i saw 8 babies, hope is a super mom, i woud come over in a heartbeat for that black boy, best of luck wit them all.


Thank you ever so much! I cant wait till i start to look for their new homes!! People arent going to believe theres really 8 till they see them with their own eyes! I love that little boy too! I think if Hopper was a girl id keep him! lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah little Hopper is proving to be a little stud muffin already.. I need to look up the meaning of Hopper and Harvey!! OMG its Hopes little H's!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah little Hopper is proving to be a little stud muffin already.. I need to look up the meaning of Hopper and Harvey!! OMG its Hopes little H's!!!


Lol Go Hopper:hello1: lol

i know i think that should be my theme!! (H names) But then that would knock your name out i cant even remember how to spell that!  lol x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i want boy 2 & 5..i shall come nick them in 14 weeks time lol x


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Awe!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Most of the Champions are White or Cream i think thats where it all mostly comes from! lol I had a lot of fun researching Hopes pedigree! lolx


Well, that's a good sign then!  I know...I love searching the pedigrees. So much fun to see where our pups came from!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> i want boy 2 & 5..i shall come nick them in 14 weeks time lol x


Thanks! Haha is that the two chocolate muzzled ones? lol Haha ill keep them under real close watch now Anne! lol x



I<3Gizmo said:


> Awe!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!


Thank you! 



MChis said:


> Well, that's a good sign then!  I know...I love searching the pedigrees. So much fun to see where our pups came from!


Yes indeed!  Hopes has 18 international Champons in hers, i onlyfound photos of 8! lol x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thanks! Haha is that the two chocolate muzzled ones? lol Haha ill keep them under real close watch now Anne! lol x


 dont worry ill leave you gifts for the rest of the pups  kind fo an exchange lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lol Go Hopper:hello1: lol
> 
> i know i think that should be my theme!! (H names) But then that would knock your name out i cant even remember how to spell that!  lol x


Verbena

Its pronounced Verbeena
Lol Harry, Henry, Hilary, Hopper, Harvey, Holly, Hayley, Hibiscus (had to do a flower lol)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> dont worry ill leave you gifts for the rest of the pups  kind fo an exchange lol x


lol leave a little knitted black Hopper lol! Get knitting girl lol !!! Bless him hes quite a beauty! Hes going to be the spitting image of Hope! I checked them yesterday all Cleft palate/ hair lip free and all have two normal front dew claws  Im so impressed with my babies! Just got to wait to check their jaws! hopefully theyll all have scissor bites. Ive never had an under/over shot! lol even from Fifi haha x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Robyn... Looks like little *Hopper* is quite a popular litte fella with all the chi people around here..lol I showed all the pictures to hubby and he too picked out "my" boy!  Sure hope you get him a home with someone who will send you pics as he grows up... I would love to be able to see him mature.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Aww, Robyn... Looks like little *Hopper* is quite a popular litte fella with all the chi people around here..lol I showed all the pictures to hubby and he too picked out "my" boy!  Sure hope you get him a home with someone who will send you pics as he grows up... I would love to be able to see him mature.


Haha indeed he is a favourite !  They will all find A1 homes but this little boy i think needs an extra extra special home!! I must get new owners to join us !!!  then you can personally stay in contact with little Hopper x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah.. that's it Robyn... Put in his contract the owner agrees to join CP and post photos and updates of the boy...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Yeah.. that's it Robyn... Put in his contract the owner agrees to join CP and post photos and updates of the boy...


haha good idea lol that will be a must point im going to add that to my "past babies" page on my website! All future mums/dads of my babies must join up to Chihuahua-People! lmao x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I'm in shock! 8 Babies, well done Hope. I can hardly believe that 8 babies!!!!!!! Jeezz thats a big litter. 

They are all beautifull little things. So cute. If there anything like Billy I would desperatly love another, hubby would never let me now i have 2. 

Can I come and visit when they are all bigger and stronger, I'd love a cuddle!!! 

Congrats Robyn, mum and dad, looks like you are doing a wonderfull job helping Hope.

Thanks for posting xxx


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats hope and Robyn well done what a lovely big litter keep up the good work.
Cant wait to see them grow up can't to see more pic


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> OMG I'm in shock! 8 Babies, well done Hope. I can hardly believe that 8 babies!!!!!!! Jeezz thats a big litter.
> 
> They are all beautifull little things. So cute. If there anything like Billy I would desperatly love another, hubby would never let me now i have 2.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rachel!! its rather big

Haha im hoping they'll all have his similar temprement!! 

Possibly when theyre say 7-8 weeks old? They'll be big enough for you to cuddle as much as you want then! But dont get falling in love with any! lol

Thanks again Rachel it was a lot of hard work!! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i dont mind waiting!! will look forward to seeing them all, and pumpkin of course! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> yeah i dont mind waiting!! will look forward to seeing them all, and pumpkin of course! x



Good i dont want to take any chances with vistors quite yet! lol Im sure you'll love Pumpkin xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Good i dont want to take any chances with vistors quite yet! lol Im sure you'll love Pumpkin xx


Definatly not i agree. I would hate for them to get ill from a virus or something x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Definatly not i agree. I would hate for them to get ill from a virus or something x


Thanks for considering their health most people dont! lol Especiall after such a bad start already! lol x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! 8 puppies?! It's amazing to see the difference between the smaller ones and the bigger babies! They are precious! Congrats and I am so glad everything went well


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> WOW! 8 puppies?! It's amazing to see the difference between the smaller ones and the bigger babies! They are precious! Congrats and I am so glad everything went well


Thank you soo much! Yes a big litter but all doing well now!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, eight pups. My Bella came from a litter of 8. She was the smallest and she is striving now. Congratulations. Would love to see more pics as they grow. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Treacle Toffee said:


> Wow, eight pups. My Bella came from a litter of 8. She was the smallest and she is striving now. Congratulations. Would love to see more pics as they grow. x


Haha thank you! Id love to see more of Bella  of course ill post more pics soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How's Verbena, Harvey, Hopper and the rest of the herd today? Hows mummy?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> How's Verbena, Harvey, Hopper and the rest of the herd today? Hows mummy?


Verbena isnt gaining weight today. Ive bottle fed her twice and shes eating from mum but hopefully she'll gain some soon  Harvey, Hopper are growing like fat seal pups! lol and the others are doing ok thanks! Hopes great


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Verbena isnt gaining weight today. Ive bottle fed her twice and shes eating from mum but hopefully she'll gain some soon  Harvey, Hopper are growing like fat seal pups! lol and the others are doing ok thanks! Hopes great


 Verbena needs to eat some more.. she'll get there shes going to be a special girl 

Ah yay fat boys woohoo!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

> Haha thank you! Id love to see more of Bella of course ill post more pics soon!


I've recently posted some updated pictures, as I treated myself to a new camera. No excuse any more. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Verbena needs to eat some more.. she'll get there shes going to be a special girl
> 
> Ah yay fat boys woohoo!


Shes gained a whole 2 grams in a day lol! I weighed them all and started a new thread about their podgey bellies! She'll be special because shes "yours" lol x



Treacle Toffee said:


> I've recently posted some updated pictures, as I treated myself to a new camera. No excuse any more. x


Haha thank ive seen them! Theyre gorgeous!! Shes a beautiful girl  x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so sweet.I love them all.I am glad all are doing good.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanna hold them all! Soooooo sweet! I can't look too much or I'll be wanting to breed. :wink:


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! you are sooo blessed that the all came out safe and alive!! and beautiful


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> Aw so sweet.I love them all.I am glad all are doing good.


Thank you! Theyre getting on a lot better now! Especially with everyones love and blessings from here! Thank you all  x



TLI said:


> I just wanna hold them all! Soooooo sweet! I can't look too much or I'll be wanting to breed. :wink:


Haha lol OMG your babies would be even teenier! lol Thanks T! x



smallbeats_m_all said:


> wow! you are sooo blessed that the all came out safe and alive!! and beautiful


I know its a miraclous litter! lol Thank you! x


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww they're all beautiful. I would so love one!
Congrats and i'm glad everyone is doing well x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Elle.Bee said:


> Aww they're all beautiful. I would so love one!
> Congrats and i'm glad everyone is doing well x


Thank you! Yes theyre all doing great!  x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

So glad to hear they are all doing well congratulations and well done you and Hope x x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha lol OMG your babies would be even teenier! lol Thanks T! x


You're welcome! You are so lucky to be able to experience such a blessing.

I wouldn't be able to breed any of my females, I'd have to get another one. :wink: And a boy to mate her too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> So glad to hear they are all doing well congratulations and well done you and Hope x x


Thank you Kim theyre doing great at the moment  X



TLI said:


> You're welcome! You are so lucky to be able to experience such a blessing.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to breed any of my females, I'd have to get another one. :wink: And a boy to mate her too.


Thanks! Oh boy you'd have as much fun as me  lol x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be a wreck! :lol:


----------



## Clari (Apr 4, 2010)

Loved your babies!!! 








That's Wall-E
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&ref=mb#!/photo.php?pid=8237242&id=775025326 That's Xochitl when she was a baby, and now:
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&ref=mb#!/photo.php?pid=9928716&id=775025326


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Clari said:


> Loved your babies!!!


Thank you !


----------

